# Creeky Sound from Carbon Dropouts



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

I have 2007 595 and I've been noticing a creeky sound from my bike. The sound intensifies as I get out of the saddle. I initially thought the sound was coming from the handlebars but after few tightening experiments, I found the source to be the front fork carbon dropoouts. As I tighten the front skewer tigher, the sound disappears. Problem solved, right? I thought so, but I've been noticing lately that to prevent it from making the creeky sound, I have to tighten the skewer so tight that I can barely take it off!! This can't be right. I have Zipp 303 with Zipp skewers.

And comments or suggestions?


----------



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

maybe its the skewers. do you have another set from other wheels laying around. quick easy way to start crossing of potential problems.


----------



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

*You were right on!*

I changed the skewer and what do you know... No more creeky noise.

Thanks for the input!!


----------

